# Gentoo Buch

## SarahS93

Welche Bücher für Anfänger gibt es über Gentoo in Papierform, ist euch da etwas bekannt was aus diesem Jahrzehnt stammt und brauchbar ist?

----------

## SkaaliaN

Hey,

ich habe mir damals folgendes Buch zugelegt:

Gentoo Linux: Die Metadistribution (ISBN-13: 978-3826659416) 288 Seiten. 

Für mich hat sich das Buch nicht wirklich gelohnt, da ich die meisten Informationen bereits vorab wusste oder sie veraltet waren. Ich kann in dem Fall natürlich nur für mich sprechen.

Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass eine Papierform sich damals nicht gelohnt hat. Es gibt einfach zu schnell, zu viele Änderungen oder andere Lösungs- / Konfigurationswege.

Daher ist man mit einem online Wiki / Hwoto einfach besser bedient.

Ich weiß nicht, ob du Zugriff auf einen vernünftigen Kopierer mit Netzwerkanbindung hast. Dann wäre ein Ausdrucken von entsprechenden Wiki Seiten wahrscheinlich die bessere Lösung.

Zumal du dann die Howtos und Beispiele mit deiner Erfahrung selektieren kannst. 

LG

----------

## musv

 *SarahS93 wrote:*   

> Welche Bücher für Anfänger gibt es über Gentoo in Papierform, ist euch da etwas bekannt was aus diesem Jahrzehnt stammt und brauchbar ist?

 

Mit dem Jahrzehnt wird's wohl schwierig: 

http://www.amazon.de/Gentoo-Linux-Metadistribution-Tobias-Scherbaum/dp/3826659414

Das verlinkte Buch hatte mal einer hier aus dem Forum (dertobi) geschrieben. Aber da sich Gentoo eigentich permanent verändert, sind Bücher in Papierform eine Sisyphos-Arbeit. Wenn das Buch fertig wäre, könntest du wieder von vorn anfangen.

----------

## Xenoist

Es gibt aber noch eines von Gunnar Wrobel ISBN-10: 3937514341 Open Source Press  das man unter:

http://www.fosdoc.de/downloads/OSP_wrobel_gentoo.pdf

herunterladen kann.

News Eintrag auf gentoo.org: www.gentoo.org/news/20100117-wrobel-book-announcement.xml

Zudem habe ich noch ein freies Buch von Sven Vermeulen gefunden, das das arbeiten mit gentoo im Alltag etwas vereinfacht:

http://swift.siphos.be/linux_sea/

http://swift.siphos.be/linux_sea/linux_sea.pdf

http://swift.siphos.be/linux_sea/linux_sea.epub

Das Buch von Sven Vermeulen wird von ihm auch immer wieder angepasst.

Viel Spaß beim lesen.

----------

## cryptosteve

Ich habe das Buch von Wrobel gelesen und fand es - obwohl ich dem Wissen in vielen Punkten schon gleichauf war - sehr gelungen. Es setzt relativ früh an, bringt dafür aber trotzdem einiges an Detailtiefe mit. Da man es kostenfrei herunterladen kann, ist das meiner Meinung nach ein guter Einstiegspunkt.

----------

## schmidicom

Worüber ich mich mehr freuen würde wäre ein Buch das sich darauf konzentriert wie die Organisation hinter Gentoo funktioniert und nach Möglichkeit auch die Vergangenheit des ganzen beleuchtet.

----------

